# wood for a rat cage



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

im stil looking for rat cage -.- im thinking about just buying a martins cage 
but for now im trying to see how much it would cost to make a rat cage from nothing ;D buying the wood and nailing it together 

i drew some plans to build the rat cage, 30in wide 30in tall and 15in deep
it will have 2 full levels and a half level on the top, ill see if i can get a good picture of what im thinking

i was looking on homedepot.com and they have these woods 
Cedar 
Composite
Fiberboard 
Oak 
Particle Board
Pine 
Pressure Treated 
Whitewood 


which wood would be best and safe for the rats ? im also planning on painting them but what brand of paint would be ok if my rats accediantally ingested it ?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

NOT PINE OR CEDAR!!!

Id say bulsa, or something like that


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

of course no pine or cedar ! 
i was thinking oak would be ok but im not completly sure yet 
im even just thinking about buying a cage


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would say oak, or bulsa *super CHEAP*


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

i think any type of hard wood like oak, maple, cherry, birch, walnut, ash,aspen


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

I don't think you should make a rat cage out of wood. It soaks up the pee and _stinks_ after about a month. I wouldn't waste my time and money doing that. I just bought a Martin's 690 and am very happy with it - and it'll last a long time - way more than a wooden cage that will last a month. I just don't want you to waste your time.


----------

